# Suitable ANZSCO code for SAP FICO Consultant



## zulfiqarAli (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi,

I have a query on finding out correct ANZSCO code. Which code would be appropriate for an SAP FICO Consultant having a MBA in Accounting & Finance.


261111 ICT Business Analyst
261112 Systems Analyst

And who is assessing the qualification as well as experience?

Has anyone with a similar skill set as mine applied for skill assessment under one of these codes, which got duly approved?

Thank you.

Regards,
ZNN


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Go for system analyst. A FICO consultants comes under Systems analyst

-Rams


----------



## zulfiqarAli (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks Ramoz,

And what about the assessing authority, i mean which authority will asses my qualification(MBA in finance & A/c) and experience, is this the same authority of separate for both. 
I am confuse "ACS only assessing IT Experience and Qualification", in my case i have experience in SAP Functional (FICO) with Functional Experience, supporting with Qualification in Finance and accounting (MBA).

Thanks
ZNN


----------



## regina056 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi,
I have the same confusion as well. please update the relevant code that you have used for applying.


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

any update


----------

